# italian schools adults



## kat2828 (Mar 4, 2014)

Does anyone know of a school in benevento or Montesarchio where I could go back to school. ?...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

kat2828 said:


> Does anyone know of a school in benevento or Montesarchio where I could go back to school. ?...:fingerscrossed:


It largely depends on what you mean by "back to school". If your purpose is just improving your Italian language skills, you could look for language schools (which in Italy can be found pretty much everywhere).

If you already have a good command of Italian and want to obtain the Italian equivalent of a Junior High School degree, you should look for any Italian public institution offering a "150 ore" course.


----------



## kat2828 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you for the information. Well I want to study the language and then get a qualification. Eventually work towards to teaching. Do you know possible the name of the qualification in order to do this.


----------

